# Favorite church humour site (yes humour is correctly spelt for my time zone)



## Eoghan (Jan 19, 2009)

Which of these helps you find your funny bone?

The Sacred Sandwich :: Church News for Small-Town Christians in the Big Bad World (reformed baptist?)

The Holy Observer: Christian Humor, Satire, Parody, News

Ship of Fools (Anglican - well it would be wouldn't it?)

If anyone knows how to turn this into a vote/pole please do and add any other sites you know of. ;-)


----------



## Seb (Jan 19, 2009)

I'm more of a LarkNews.com kind of guy myself.

But of the three options I like The Holy Observer: Christian Humor, Satire, Parody, News best.


----------



## turmeric (Jan 19, 2009)

Don't forget Tominthebox!


----------



## sofarawaykisses (Jan 19, 2009)

LarkNews.com

interesting article^^^


----------



## Eoghan (Jan 19, 2009)

*Like larkrise*

I forgot the Wittenbergdoor - _some_ of it is funny. I do like larkrise though!

My laptop screen was shaking back and forth with my belly laughs - will have to sit at the desktop to avopid stressing the hinges on the screen!


----------



## Guido's Brother (Jan 19, 2009)

"Humour" is correct in my time zone too! So is "neighbour" and "cheque."


----------



## LawrenceU (Jan 19, 2009)

humour, neighbour, cheque, and programme are correct in my time zone as well. Every one around me doesn't seem to know how to spell.


----------



## Marrow Man (Jan 19, 2009)

Yes, the Missus just sent me this from The Holy Observer.


----------



## No Longer A Libertine (Jan 19, 2009)

Guido's Brother said:


> "Humour" is correct in my time zone too! So is "neighbour" and "cheque."


Come on now, 300 million Americans can' be wrong.


----------



## A5pointer (Jan 19, 2009)

turmeric said:


> Don't forget Tominthebox!



Thats mine.


----------



## Ivan (Jan 19, 2009)

No Longer A Libertine said:


> Guido's Brother said:
> 
> 
> > "Humour" is correct in my time zone too! So is "neighbour" and "cheque."
> ...



You're assuming all (adult) Americans can spell.


----------

